# Leven Links



## thecraw (Oct 25, 2012)

I had the great pleasure of playing at Leven Links yesterday with Bomber. Most people will talk up their home track and be proud of it, most will rate it higher than other courses out of blind enthusiasm and loyalty. Bomber is no different and he's passionate and proud of Leven as a track. 

Well, Leven delivers! Plain and simple its a great track and a very very good test of golf. 

The course itself offers a strong test of golf and every hole has a bit of individuality about it. The par 3's are very strong yet fair and the par 5's compliment the course well offering risk and reward where birdie or doubles can easily be encountered depending on bounce or a bit luck. I can vouch that the bunkers were in tip top condition as I visited just about every one on the front 9!

The greens were amazing for the end of October and despite having a poor day off the tee I really enjoyed the course despite losing on the last to Bomber and his mate Robbo. Talking about the last, boy is that a great finishing hole. A real card wrecker! The scorecard tells no lies and certainly paints no pictures but the bottom line is I have a 4 on the card which is the same as big Sam!!!! (although he at least made "regulation" par!)

Cheers Sam, loved your course its a great challenge of golf! Hope to come back through and have a better day off the tee.


:thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 25, 2012)

Still waiting for my invite, but that could be that big sam is still smarting from the loss of a fiver at Crail


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 25, 2012)

Crawford

Cheers for the game and really glad you enjoyed the course even tho you got beat. I can honestly say you were in bunkers that I never knew existed:lol:

Yeh and dare I say say it although I made a rather dull regulation par your par was by far the best of the day after finding the edge of the bush and laying up with your 3 wood or was it one of them LADY clubs, then pitch some 15' past the pin only to nail the put.


Patrick Old Boy I ain't forgot about my fiver and anytime you fancy a game let me know and I will get it sorted, I can manage most days so what ever day suits you, bring one of your mates so he can drive as it might save you a very early drive down


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 25, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Crawford

Cheers for the game and really glad you enjoyed the course even tho you got beat. I can honestly say you were in bunkers that I never knew existed:lol:

Yeh and dare I say say it although I made a rather dull regulation par your par was by far the best of the day after finding the edge of the bush and laying up with your 3 wood or was it one of them LADY clubs, then pitch some 15' past the pin only to nail the put.


Patrick Old Boy I ain't forgot about my fiver and anytime you fancy a game let me know and I will get it sorted, I can manage most days so what ever day suits you, bring one of your mates so he can drive as it might save you a very early drive down

Click to expand...

Might be going down that way for a game at Kingsbarns in the next few weeks, depending on if my mate can still get a freebee.

When do you go onto a winter course?


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 25, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Might be going down that way for a game at Kingsbarns in the next few weeks, depending on if my mate can still get a freebee.

When do you go onto a winter course?
		
Click to expand...

We don't, full greens and tees throught, matts may be in use Jan/Feb but still not decided yet.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 25, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			We don't, full greens and tees throught, matts may be in use Jan/Feb but still not decided yet.
		
Click to expand...

we are on winter course next week ( take a couple of greens off till spring and winter tees), all the greens were hollow tined last week, not played at Nairn for while now.

Going to Castle Stuart on Saturday, then i expect its will be back to only carrying half a dozen clubs till the end of march.

Once the Kingsbarns game is sorted will let you know, will be in the next few weeks though.


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 25, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			we are on winter course next week ( take a couple of greens off till spring and winter tees), all the greens were hollow tined last week, not played at Nairn for while now.

Going to Castle Stuart on Saturday, then i expect its will be back to only carrying half a dozen clubs till the end of march.

Once the Kingsbarns game is sorted will let you know, will be in the next few weeks though.
		
Click to expand...

No problem old boy just let me know :thup:


----------



## Val (Oct 25, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed to Crawford and I knew you would. Great track Leven, not everyone's cup of tee I suppose but it really is a true traditional links layout, always enjoy it.


----------



## richart (Oct 26, 2012)

Which course is better Lundin or Leven ? Have been recommended to play Lundin by Golfcitydweller, so was planning to play next October as part of out St Andrews trip.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 26, 2012)

richart said:



			Which course is better Lundin or Leven ? Have been recommended to play Lundin by Golfcitydweller, so was planning to play next October as part of out St Andrews trip.
		
Click to expand...


PM noisy boy aka bomber69 and he'll tell you!


----------



## golfcitydweller (Oct 26, 2012)

patrick better get ur skates on - kb`s shuts end november ....stick with lundin richard..


----------



## bunkered (Oct 26, 2012)

Lundin, good golf course, as a test of golf Leven is 100 times better.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 26, 2012)

Play both!

And occasionally, the 'original' layout, which includes holes from both.

When separated, Leven retained more of the 'pure-links' feel while Lundin incorporated some parkland ones - including a wonderful Par 3 aptly (and challlengingly) named Perfection. Plenty of really good and tough holes on both courses - specially either 18th where Leven just shades it, though the burn looks awful (and tried to eat my shoe) when there's not much water in it!

Both have been Final Qualifying courses.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 26, 2012)

golfcitydweller said:



			patrick better get ur skates on - kb`s shuts end november ....stick with lundin richard..
		
Click to expand...

its a freebe so have to go when it suites them


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 26, 2012)

Leven is a better test of golf than Lundin, but both are decent tracks


----------

